# HELP: Thinking of moving to Cairo



## DubaiSCB

Any British expats living in Cairo who can give some good honest advice on living in Cairo? My husband and I have lived in Riyadh and Dubai and may move to Cairo but need to find out the reality of it first. Any helpful advice you can provide would be good.


----------



## queenie40something

Hi see Egypt property - Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum

Jeremy Sturgess is currently living in Cairo and will prob be able to answer any queries for you.


----------



## lsab

DubaiSCB said:


> Any British expats living in Cairo who can give some good honest advice on living in Cairo? My husband and I have lived in Riyadh and Dubai and may move to Cairo but need to find out the reality of it first. Any helpful advice you can provide would be good.




From to Dubai to Cairo!!! Can I be nosey and ask why Cairo? Feel free to ignore me

We live in Bahrain at the moment but like you have lived in Riyadh. I'm English and my husband is from Cairo - my best friend has lived there for over 10 years. When my husband retires we will move back to Egypt but Cairo isn't the place for me. For no other reason than I don't like city living.

Did you have a look at Totall Property as Alison suggested. Jeremy Sturgess wrote an interesting post on living in Cairo under the 'Living in Egypt' thread page 21.

All the best
Linda


----------



## lsab

On this forum, Malak is English and living in Cairo. I'm sure she'll have lots of advice.


----------



## DubaiSCB

Thank you for your replies, it's nice to hear from someone! I will certainly try to look at Jeremy's previous posts and perhaps contact him directly. My husband's career takes us wherever he needs to go and potentially Cairo could be next although I don't like city living either and would need to be outside the city somewhere - I gather Maada is the place to be???!!?


----------



## lsab

I can ask my friend where the best places are to live - i guess it depends on how much you want to pay to rent/buy. Other than that, Jeremy's your man!


----------



## omarmido

My advise to u is be kind to people you'll find them very wonerful,but don't trust anyone from first talk, egyptians are very nice and kind they get too happy or too sad.
traffic is ok many places but not all, weather is fantastic.


----------



## weewee

Hello, after living in Dubai for 2 years, we moved to Cairo last November. It took a couple of months to adjust, but Cairo has a lot to offer. We loved Dubai and miss the sea, but not the extrem hot months. Here, it is more fun for the children. We find an house outside the city in a nice compound, closed to 6th of october area. The BISC will open a new school next september there.Coumpounds in this area remind me of Dubai to. Anyway, we are very happy now. If you decide to move as well, I will be happy to give you some more information. Good luck.


----------



## Marie Munro

Husband and I and the 2 kids may be moving from Dubai to Cairo not really sure never really fancied Egypt but would love to know your comments on the schooling and also the accomodation and the areas to live as a Brit in the expat world.


----------



## weewee

Marie Munro said:


> Husband and I and the 2 kids may be moving from Dubai to Cairo not really sure never really fancied Egypt but would love to know your comments on the schooling and also the accomodation and the areas to live as a Brit in the expat world.


Hello Marie, do you know where you husband will work at ? Try to leave not too far from his office as traffic can be really bad here. How old are your kids ? Which school do they visit in Dubai? The british school is extremely expensive here. My boys are going to the Heritage International school (canadian system).
Most expats are living in Maadi (south) and Zamalek (center). As for us, we are living in the North West part of city, between the Pyramids and 6th of october and away from the pollution. There are many nice coumpounds and some expats as well. Carrefour and another Hypermarket are 5 min drive. Good luck. I do not regret the change from Dubai to Cairo. Here, you ll get real life ! It will take some time to enjoy it...


----------



## Marie Munro

many thanks for that wee wee i think his work would be in Maadi and that was where i would like to be based. The company i hope would fit the cost of schooling and i would want the British Cirriculum do you know if the waiting lists are high for this and how many children are usually in each class? The children are just 8 and also 6 one of each sex the boy is the oldest. We looked on the website and found an amazing complex which had a gym, horse riding, football etc and a British School which looked impressive but not sure where it is i think it would be nearer to you.


----------

